# 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad



## Brian Waller (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, I am new here. I just want to ask if anyone never heard of an 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad? I know that all of you heard of 24 inch narrow gauge, such like the one at local zoo or amusement parks. But I don't think anyone never heard of an 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad. When I heard of an 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad is because I found one online for sale out in CA. This was my first time never hearing of an 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad. 

I not sure if this is a place to talk about type of RR but I might try. The Reason why I ask is because I have an 20 inch Narrow Gauge Railroad that I got ahold of, the one I found online that was for sale in CA. So now I asking if anyone can help out here? 

I will post a picture of my little 20" Narrow Gauge Railroad, if I can but I not sure now. Any help?

Thank,
Brian Waller


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian, I think that what you're looking at comes under the heading of 'grand scales'. Here's a link that may prove useful: http://www.grandscales.com/faq/faq.html 
SandyR


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

There's a tiny lumber line in Japan that is 20 inches. 

There are tons of 500 and 510mm (20" is about 505 mm I think) lines around the world, a few in the US, mostly abandoned mining, but used to be many many more. Some Decauville of the smaller variety fits the bill as well.


I think the largest scale stuff on this forum is 1:13.7 with a few odds and ends larger scale but just a few. Mostly 1:20.3 and 1:29 with some variation from those. I think you're talking about ride on perhaps. 


Dave V


----------



## Brian Waller (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to post pictures of my 20" Narrow Gauge Railroad, but I not sure how, Any help?
Any help will be helpful.

Thanks,
Brian Waller


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the advantages of being a First Class Member of MLS is the ability to store and then easily upload pictures to your threads.

Chuck


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

there were at least 2 20 inch railways in the uk, they were minature railways using scaled down standard gauge engines which i think were deisel locos disguised as steam,,,, along the lines of the flying scotsman


----------



## Brian Waller (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

I have a way to let all of you see my little 20" Narrow Gauge Railroad. I have a Facebook Page with pictures of my 20" Narrow Gsauge trains on it. I hope this work. Here a link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...amp;type=3. This is also link to The Eureka Springs Railroad Historical & Restoration Society & RR Museum Facebook Page.

Thanks,
Brian Waller


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is intriguing! Tell us more about your railroad.


----------



## Brian Waller (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I might find some more tracks? I would like to make longer but I need more tracks. Any help? 

Here is an update: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.188862837859528.50105.127890710623408&type=1. 

Thanks, 
Brian Waller


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Try to locate used mine car rail. Stuff in the 12-16 pound range. That's what my grandfather used for his 16" gauge.


----------



## Brian Waller (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, 

I am looking for any 16 - 30 lb rails that anyone is willing to give away. 
Please contact me by PM or e-mail. 
[email protected] 

Thanks, 
Brian Waller


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread belongs on the Live Steam forum - it's powered by "steam". 

Anyway there are real railroads, passenger railways in service that are 20" gauge as well as small gauge. One is a 20" gauge railway, Scarborough_North_Bay_Railway 
Another: Railroad Line Forums - Arizona's 'Baby Gauge' 20" mining Porters

Evidently they come under the heading of Minimum Gauge Railways per Wikipedia. 

Just a guess but you could probably find many examples of 20" +/- railways and equipment used in mines and underground. Try that with Google - got lots of hits for me.

But there is one very obvious application that should not be overlooked, smuggling !


That's a start for you.


----------

